# معلومات لصيانه السياره...موضّحة بالصور



## م. يامن خضور (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*

1- قياس مستوى زيت المحرك:عند قياس مستوى منسوب زيت محرك السياره، يجب اولاً ان تكون السياره في مستوى افقي، وان يتم تشغيل المحرك حتى درجه حراره تشغيله العاديه، وبعد ذلك يوقف تشغيل المحرك بغلق مفتاح الكونتاكت والانتظار حوالي خمس دقائق، ثم يرفع مقياس الزيت من مكانه بالمحرك و ينظف جيداً بقطعه قماش لا تحتوي على وبر،ثم يوضع مكانه مره اخرى بالمحرك ويرفع ويلاحظ مستوى الزيت، ويجب ان يكون بين العلامتين بالمقاس ولا يكون اعلى من العلامه العلي او اقل من العلامه السفلي، ولا يجب قياس مستوى الزيت والمحرك في حاله دوران لان ذلك سيعطي بيان غير مضبوط لمنسوب الزيت بالمحرك.







على اليمين زيت جديد ومستواه مناسب لاحظ لونه ذهبياما على اليسار فهو زيت مستخدم اسود اللون وناقص






2-ضغط هواء الاطارات:عند قياس ضغط هواء الاطارات يجب ان يكون العجل بارد، لان قياس الضغط بعد مشوار طويل بالسياره يعمل الاحتكاك بين اطار عجل السياره وبين الطريق على زياده سخونه الاطارات وبالتالي زياده سخونه الهواء بداخلها فيرتفع ضغطه، ويعطي بعد ذلك قراءه غير صحيحه لقيمه الضغط داخل الاطارات.






3-زيت (سائل) الفرامل:عدم تزويد زيت (سائل) الفرامل عند انخفاض منسوبه في علبه (خزنه) زيت الفرامل، لان انخفاض منسوب سائل الفرامل يدل على تاكل تيل الفرامل ويعطي الفرصه للمبه بيان الفرامل ان تضيء في التابلوه، اما عند تزويد سائل الفرامل فيتاكل التيل بدون اعطاء اي بيان للسائق حيث ان لمبه الفرامل لم تضيء. ويتم تزويد سائل الفرامل فقط عند تسربه او عند تغير اي من الاجزاء داخليه بالدوره. ويجب الحظر الشديد عند استخدام زيت الفرامل لان تاثيره شديد على دهان جسم السياره، وان حدث وانسكب على جسم السياره فيجب على الفور سكب كميه من الماء على موضع زيت الفرامل على جسم السياره.






4- كابل البطاريه:يجب عند تغير او اصلاح اي اجزاء كهربائيه بالسياره ان يبدا بنزع كابل (قطاش) البطاريه السالب من مكانه تجنباً لعدم حدوث قصر كهربائي بالدوائر الكهربائيه بالسياره، وكذلك عند تغير البطاريه فيجب اولاً نزع الكابل (القطاش) السالب ثم نزع الكابل (القطاش) الموج .. وقبل نزع اي من كابل البطاريه يجب التاكد اولاً من ان مفتاح الاشعال (الكونتاكت) في وضع الغلق، وان جميع مفاتيح الانوار مغلقه، حتى لا يحدث تلف الاجزاء النصف موصلهsemiconductor بالدوائر الالكترونيه بالسياره.






5- ارتفاع درجه حراره المحرك:عند ارتفاع درجه حراره المحرك فجاه، يجب على الفور اتخاذ الحاره اليمنى من الطريق والتوقف بالسياره في مكان امن من جانب الطريق، وعلى الفور يتم غلق مفتاح الاشعال (الكونتاكت) لايقاف تشغيل المحرك عن الدوران، بعد ذلك يفتح غطاء المحرك (الكابوت) بحذر ويلاحظ الاتي:- وجود اي تسرب للمياه بدوره التبريد والعمل على منعها او اصلاح وتغير ما يلزم، التاكد من سلامه تشغيل مروحه التبريد، وبعد ان يبرد المحرك يمكن فتح غطاء الردياتير والتاكد من وجود مياه بداخله، كذلك التاكد من سلامه قربه مياه الردياتير وان يكون بداخلها مياه حتى المستوى المطلوب، التاكد من سلامه غطاء الردياتير،التاكد من سلامه الردياتير نفسه وعدم وجود اي شيء يحجب الهواء عنه.






6-السير على الطريق:تجنب السير على الطريق خلف شاحنات محمله بـ (رمال او طوب او زلط او براميل او اي اطوال مثل اسياخ الحديد او الخشب الخ ) حيث ان كل ذلك معرض للسقوط في اي لحظه فجاه امامك على الطريق فيؤدي الى حوادث لا تُحمد عقباها. او على الاقل ممكن ان يتطاير الرمل على الزجاج الامامي للسياره فتحدث به خدوش او نًقر فتتلف الزجاج، او يتساقط الطوب على الارض فيتلف كرتيره زيت المحرك.


7- تغير شمعات الاشعال (البوجيهات):يراعى قبل تغير شمعات الاشعال (البوجيهات) للسياره ان ينفخ حولها جيداُ بهواء مضغوط لتنظيف الاتربه التي قد تكون متراكمه حولها، وبعد نزعها من مكانها يجب تدوير المحرك عده لفات بالمارش حتى يستطيع كبس المحرك من تنظيف الاتربه حول قلاووظ الشمعه الموجود بوش السلندر ويطردها للخارج، وبذلك يمنع دخول الاتربه الى داخل اسطوانات المحرك ويطول ذلك من عمر المحرك، وعندئذ تستطيع تركيب البوجيهات الجديده بعد التاكد من ضبط خلوص الثغره بالمقاس الموصى به.






8- تزويد مياه الردياتير:عند الكشف على مياه الردياتير لا تفتح غطاء الردياتير و المحرك ساخن حتى لا يندفع ضغط المياه الساخنه اليك فيصيبك بحروق. ويفضل تزويد مياه الردياتير من خلال قربه الردياتير حتى مستوى العلامه العليا بها، ولاحظ ان منسوب المياه في قربه الردياتير يزداد وينقص تلقائياُ تبعاُ لحاله المحرك، فهي تزيد و المحرك ساخن و تنقص عند بروده المحرك، بسبب زياده الضغط و الخلخله التي تحدث بالردياتير اثناء السخونه و البروده. وعند ملء الردياتير من خلال فتحه عنقه وهو ساخن ينتظر حتى يبرد قليلاُ ويفتح الغطاء ببطء، ثم يشغل المحرك اثناء تزويد المياه حتى تختلط المياه البارده الجديده مع المياه الساخنه حول الاسطوانات فلا يؤدي ضرر (انحناء) في (وش السلندر).

9-تحديد صوت الفرامل:عند سماع صوت صفاره عند الضغط على بدال الفرامل، ولا تستطيع تحديد مصدر الصوت، هل هو من الفرامل الاماميه؟ ام الخلفيه؟ قم بقياده السياره على سرعه متوسطه، ثم اجعل صندوق التروس في وضع الحياد، وارفع فرمله اليد تدريجياً اثناء القياده، فاذا صدر الصوت فهو من الفرامل الخلفيه وان لم يصدر فهو من الفرامل الاماميه.






10- الكهرباء الاستاتيكيه:ربما تشعر بصدمه كهربائيه خفيفه عند خروجك من باب السياره وملامسه يدك لجسم السياره خاصه بعد فتره قياده طويله، فلا تنزعج لان هذه ظاهره طبيعيه تعرف بالكهرباء الاستاتيكيه و قد تحدث تحت ظروف معينه وخاصه ان كان الجو الخارجي جاف، ولا يمكن منعها ولكن يمكن تقليلها بارتداء ملابس قطنيه و البعد عن الملابس المصنعه من الالياف الصناعيه ويراعى ذلك في كرسي القياده ايضاُ، وعند مغادرتك لكرسي القياده لا تغادره فجاه ولكن ببطء، وقبل النهوض من الكرسي حاول ان تمسك بيدك اي جزء معدني من جسم السياره لتفريغ شحنتك الاستاتيكيه من خلاله

11- محطات البنزين:بعض محطات البنزين لا تراعي الدقه الشديده في تصفيه خزانات البنزين بها من الماء، فعند التعجيل بالسياره و سماعك لصوت (سكه) وهو ما يشبه ان ضبط الكهرباء في دائره الاشعال بالمحرك غير مضبوطه( وجود كهرباء زياده)، وخاصه ان كان محرك سيارتك يعمل بالحقن الاليكتروني وهو لا يحتاج الى ضبط الاشعال لان ضبط الاشعال يتم اليكترونيا، فهذا دليل على انك قد ملئت تنك بنزين سيارتك من احدى هذه المحطات فلا تتعامل معها مره اخرى.

12- اضاءه لمبه البطاريه بالتابلوه:عند اضاءه لمبه البطاريه بالتابلوه مع فتح الكونتاكت وتظل مضاءه حتى بعد تشغيل المحرك، فهذا يعني وجود خلل في دائره الشحن، اما ان تكون البطاريه لا تستقبل الشحن لوجود عيب داخلي بها، او ان منظم الشحن به عيب، او ان الدينامو لا يعطي الفولت المطلوب لشحن البطاريه بسبب عيب داخلي به، او ان سير الدينامو مرتخي وغير مشدود او مقطوع، في هذه الحاله يجب التوقف بالسياره و البحث عن سبب العيب، او ايداع السياره لاقرب كهربائي سيارات.






13- فتره التليين الاولى للمحركاثناء تشغيل المحرك: خلال فتره التليين (للمحرك الجديد او الذي تم عمل عمره عموميه له خلال الفتره الاولى للتشغيل (الـ 1000كم) الاولى ينصح بالاتي: عدم زياده دوران المحرك على سرعات عاليه، وتجنب بدء التشغيل السريع للمحرك، وعدم القياده بسرعه عاليه لمده طويله، ويجب عدم تحميل السياره باحمال كبيره، وعدم قطر اي مقطوره في هذه الفتره.

14- لون زيت محرك السياره:بعض سائقي السيارات يفرح ويتباهى امام زملائه السائقين ان زيت محرك سيارته مازال لونه لم يتغير بعد وضعه في محركه وتشغيل السياره عده كيلو مترات، والحقيقه ان من وظائف زيت التزييت في المحركات هو تنظيف المحرك من نواتج احتكاك الاجزاء المتحركه داخله، لهذا فلابد وان يتغير لونه دليل على انه يقوم بوظيفته كما ينبغي، اما ان لم يتغير لونه بعد عده كيلو مترات فهذا دليل على ان الزيت المستخدم لم يقوم بوظيفته وترك الرواسب بداخل المحرك.

15- لون عادم محرك السياره:في ظروف التشغيل العاديه المفروض ان غازات العادم تخرج من الشكمان بدون لون، ولكن هناك ثلاثه انواع من غازات العادم تخرج من شكمان السياره في حالات معينه كل منها له لون مختلف عن الاخر، ومن خلاله يمكن تشخيص حاله المحرك: اذا كان لون العادم ابيض مستمر مع حالات التشغيل العاديه وفي جميع الظروف، فهذا دليل على ان هناك تسرب لمياه التبريد الى غرفه الاحتراق وتخترق معه، واذا كان لون العادم رمادي فاتح يميل الى السواد فهذا دليل على احتراق كميه كبيره من الوقود في غرفه الاحتراق مما يدل على احتياج الكربراتير للضبط ً(ضبط الوقود مع الهواء)، واذا كان لون العادم ازرق سماوي فذلك دليل على ان هناك احتراق لزيت التزييت في غرفه الاحتراق، وهو دل على احتياج المحرك للاصلاح.






16- رفع مستوى السياره على الارض:ان كنت تشتكي من انخفاض مستوى السياره على الارض،مع التاكد من سلامه المساعدين والسوست فاتجه فوراً الى احدى المراكز المتخصصه المعتمده واسال عن امكانيه رفع مستوى السياره عن الارض، ولا تاخذ بنصيحه احد بوضع عليَّات على السوست من اسفل ومن اعلى، لانها فعلاً سترفع من مستوى السياره عن الارض ولكنها ستؤدي الى تلف المساعدين، وتسبب خشونه في العفشه اثناء السير.

17- شم رائحه بنزين اثناء السير بالسياره:عند وجود شكوى متكرره من شم رائحه بنزين " نيئ " اثناء السير بالسياره. يجب التاكد اولاً من عدم وجود تسريب للبنزين من دوره الوقود، ثم التاكد من الضبط الصحيح للمحرك وخاصه على السرعات العاليه، ثم عدم وجود تنفيس للعادم من الشكمان، ثم التاكد من الاحكام الجيد لهوايات الداخليه للشنطه الخلفيه للسياره، ثم اخيراُ التاكد من الاحكام الجيد عند غلق غطاء الشنطه الخلفيه للسياره بحيث انها لا تسرب عادم السياره الى داخلها.

18- شم رائحه كريهه اثناء السير بالسياره:عند شم رائحه كريهه خاصه اثناء السير بالسياره، او عند دوران محرك السياره، ارفع السياره على كوريك رفع وانظر اسفل السياره على طول ماسوره الشكمان فعاده يكون السبب هو التصاق جزء من كيس بلاستك على ماسوره الشكمان ذات درجه الحراره المرتفعه فيحترق على الماسوره ويذوب عليها وينشف مع بروده الماسوره وعدم دوران المحرك، ويحترق مره اخرى مع دوران المحرك وسخونه ماسوره الشكمان وهكذا. فانزع هذا الجزء و فنظف مكانها جيداً.

19- الكشف عن حاله البطاريه:لا يجب الكشف عن حاله البطاريه بتوصيل طرفي قطبيها بكابل او مفك، لان ذ لك يؤدي الى مرور تيار ذي امبير عالي يتلف اجزاء البطاريه الداخليه، ويفتت الماده الفعاله بها من على الالواح.

20- توصيل بطاريه سيارتك ببطاريه خارجيه:اذا دعت الضروره لتنشيط بطاريه سيارتك باعطائها شحنه مبدئيه عن طريق بطاريه خارجيه من سياره اخرى بواسطه كبل توصيل فيراعى عند ذلك ان يوصل طرف احد الكابلات بالطرف الموجب لبطاريه سيارتك (البطاريه ضعيفه الشحن) اولاً ثم يوصل طرفه الاخر بالقطب الموجب للبطاريه الخارجيه، ثم يوصل احد طرفي الكابل الاخر بالقطب السالب للبطاريه الخارجيه، وطرفه الاخر بمحرك سيارتك، وهذا الترتيب مهم جداً لعدم تلف الوحدات الاليكترونيه بالسياره






21- كيفيه استخدام المارش في تشغيل السياره:لا يجوز الاصرار على بدء اداره محرك السياره، عندما لا يقوى بادئ الحركه (المارش) على ذلك يؤدي الى سرعه استهلاك البطاريه بدون فائده. ولكن قم بتشغيل المارش على فترات متقطعه بحيث لا تزيد فتره تشغيل المارش عن ( 10 ثواني) ثم الانتظار (30 ثانيه) بين كل فتره والتي تليها حتى يبدا المارش في تشغيل محرك السياره.

22- التلاعب في التوصيلات الكهربائيه للسياره:في السيارات التي تحتوي على دوائر اليكترونيه، يراعي الحذر عند التلاعب في الدوائر الكهربائيه به مثل (تركيب كاسيت، او تركيب جهاز انذار، او تغير البطاريه او... الخ ) لان اي خطا في التوصيلات الكهربائيه سيؤدي الى تلف الوحدات الاليكترونيه وسي كلف الكثير, لذا ينصح بعمل اي اصلاحات او تركيبات داخل مراكز الخدمه المعتمده.

23- الكيس الهوائي بالسياره:في السيارات التي تحتوي على كيس هوائي (air bag) عند اضاءه لمبه التحذير (SRS) بالتابلوه فهذا عني وجود خلل او تم التلاعب في التوصيلات الكهربائيه للسياره، فيجب على الفور التوجه لاقرب مركز خدمه معتمد لحل هذه المشكله، لان اي تلاعب من اي شخص غير مدرك لنظريه تشغيل الحساسات الاليكترونيه يؤدي الى انتفاخ الكيس الهوائي بطريقه فجائيه فيصيب اقرب شخص بالقرب منه.












24- تشغيل مساحات الزجاج:لا تشغل مساحات الزجاج الامامي او الخلفي(البرابريز) بدون ان يكون هناك مياه بخزان (قربه) المياه الخاصه بهم، لان ذلك ممكن ان يسبب خدوش بسطح الزجاج فيؤدي الى عدم وضوح الرؤيه، بالاضافه الى تلف الزجاج.






25- ارتفــاع درجه حراره المحـرك:عند ارتفاع درجه حراره محرك السياره، اثناء قيادتك لها اتخذ الجانب الايمن للطريق، واختار مكان امن واوقف السياره، ثم اوقف دوران المحرك على الفور، ولا تتسرع وترفع غطاء المحرك (الكابوت)، او تنزع غطاء الردياتير من مكانه، لان ارتفاع درجه حراره المحرك يعني غليان الماء بدوره التبريد، وارتفاع الضغط ايضا مما يتسبب عنه اندفاع الماء من اي منفذ من الدوره بشده، مما يصاب اي شخص بجوار السياره من الامام بحروق شديده.

26-المكان المناسب لانتظار السياره:احذر من ترك سيارتك في اماكن انتظار خاطئه مثل وضعها تحت الضوء المباشر لاعمده الانوار العامه للطريق

منقوووووووول للفائدة

دعواتكم


----------



## العقاب الهرم (16 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة م يامن
وبانتظار جديدك


----------



## علي الفاضلي (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م. يامن خضور (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*شاكر مروركم أخوتي 

حياكم الله*


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (18 أكتوبر 2009)

ننتظر المزيد يا بش مهندس


----------



## iraqi2999 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلمووووووووووووووووووووا


----------



## عمرو حسانين (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراعلى المعلومات القيمة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس يامن خضور ..

موضوعك مهم .. وجميل.. اضافة قيمة للقسم ..

وقد تم إضافته في المواضيع المثبتة..
*مثبــت:* فهرسة وروابط المواضيع الهامة والمثبتة.. 

تحت بند الصيانة.


بارك الله فيك ووفقك ..


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس .. الموضوع جميل ، وبارك الله فيك 
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## م. يامن خضور (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيكم أخوتي و شكراً لمروركم العطر

أخي الدكتور محمد باشراحيل شكراً لك على ردك وتشجيعك*


----------



## إبن جبير (31 أكتوبر 2009)

أشكرك على المجهود المفيد ، بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## abduljaleel (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز / م / يامن خضور موضوعك (معلومات لصيانه السياره...موضّحة بالصور ) هو نفس الموضوع الذي كتبته أنا تحت بند (53 نصيحة لقائدي السيارات) وقد تم تغيير الصور مع الاكتفاء فقط بـ 26 نصيحة من أصل 53 قد كتبتهم بملحق جريدة الجمهورية المصرية (أوتو) كما تم نشرهم بموقع www.thecartech.com بأسمي
كما نقلهم عني أيضا الزميل م/ محمود خضر بنفس المتدي هنا فيمكن مراجعة الموضوع
وشكرا 
مهندس / عبد الجليل أحمد سلامة


----------



## م. يامن خضور (8 نوفمبر 2009)

abduljaleel قال:


> الأخ العزيز / م / يامن خضور موضوعك (معلومات لصيانه السياره...موضّحة بالصور ) هو نفس الموضوع الذي كتبته أنا تحت بند (53 نصيحة لقائدي السيارات) وقد تم تغيير الصور مع الاكتفاء فقط بـ 26 نصيحة من أصل 53 قد كتبتهم بملحق جريدة الجمهورية المصرية (أوتو) كما تم نشرهم بموقع www.thecartech.com بأسمي
> كما نقلهم عني أيضا الزميل م/ محمود خضر بنفس المتدي هنا فيمكن مراجعة الموضوع
> وشكرا
> مهندس / عبد الجليل أحمد سلامة



*الأخ العزيز مهندس / عبد الجليل أحمد سلامة لقد ذكرت أن الموضوع منقووول للفائدة و لم أنسبه لنفسي و من الموقع الذي نقلته لم يذكر اسم الكاتب و لك جزيل الشكر على ما قدمته يداك و بارك الله فيك و لكن الرابط الذي و ضعته لم يفتح معي , على كل حال شرفني التعرف إليكم أخي العزيز .

م. يامن خضور*


----------



## egle (1 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mjbcisy (2 يناير 2010)

جمييييييييييييل جدا هالموضوع والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## سمير شربك (2 يناير 2010)

موضوع قيم وسنستمر بالمناقشة بأمر الصيانة


----------



## م.حمزة الاحمد (2 يناير 2010)

يا سلا م مشكور أخي العزيز على المعلومات الثمينة


----------



## مادو شاهين (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## boga2 (18 مارس 2010)

thanks man


----------



## الهاواوي (10 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## shadi-ayman (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا كثير


----------



## walid20 (11 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك..................................وفقك الله


----------



## ahmed foad (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الجهد الرائع المقدم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## dansh (11 يوليو 2010)

*تعقيب بسيط*

السلام عيلكم
اولا مشكور على هذه الجهود والموضوع جميل 
بس عندك معلومه غلط انه من تحمه السياره توقف على جانب الطريق ونطفي السيارة ونبردها 
بالعكس يجب انا نقوم بتبريد السياره وهي تعمل حتى لا يحدث تلف لحشوة بين كتلة الاسطوانات وغطاء كتلة الاسطوانات(الكاز كيت) ويخلط الزيت بالماء
وبذلك يجب تبديل الكاز كيت


----------



## الرسام الصغير (13 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (21 يوليو 2010)

thank you


----------



## حسين فاضل عبدالله (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (22 يوليو 2010)

الأخ المهندس بامن 
أشكرك على هذا العرض الجميل ، والموضوع المتكامل الموضح بالصور.
تقبل تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## ميادة (22 يوليو 2010)

ماشاء الله موضوع رائع جدا ومعلومات مفيده جزاك الله كل خير اخي وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdo22287 (23 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الشرح في انتظار المزيد


----------



## م.سعد نجم (24 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م. يامن خضور (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً لمروركم أخوتي 

و كل عام و أنتم بخير


----------



## mecax (26 ديسمبر 2010)

* الموضوع جميل ، وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااا


----------



## engira (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الموظوع بلتوفيق للجميع


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (4 أبريل 2011)

لك كل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## حسامkh (5 أبريل 2011)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــ على المعلومات القيمةــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـور


----------



## speed99a (29 أبريل 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عمار ابو ياسر (3 مايو 2011)

موضوع مفيد


----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

تحياتي الحارة
موضوع يثلج الصدر
بارك الله بك


----------



## جمال الامين (2 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم أخواني و الف شكر ​


----------



## جمال الامين (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## hawk5 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zain125 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

thankxxx


----------



## abouwalid (26 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شاكر جداااا


----------



## eng.eslamsalah (8 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك ...... اتحفتنا بموضوعك ... ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## motaz hassan (9 أبريل 2012)

شكراً ياشباب وربنا يوفقكم لما فيه الير


----------



## eng_sameh202028 (10 أبريل 2012)

شكرا اخي الحبيب علي الموضوع الجميل ده
واتمني انك تزودنا ببعض الفديوهات لو امكن
وشكرا


----------



## الملك فيصل (18 أبريل 2012)

مشكور علي المشاركة والموضوع مفيد للغاية والكثير يجهل بعض من الاشياء التي ذكرتها علي الرغم من انها تمثل الصيانة اليومية للسيارة Daily Maintenance 

​


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (23 أبريل 2012)

thanks a lot my friend


----------



## محمد عوض الله عبد (14 مايو 2012)

جذاك الله كل خير


----------



## amer thawabtah (3 يونيو 2012)

تسلم ع المعلومات المفيده جدا 
كل الاحترام


----------



## aiman550 (5 يونيو 2012)

بارك اله فيك موضوعك جميل جدا


----------



## aiman550 (11 يونيو 2012)

شكرا ياغالى
ممكن ايضا تعرفنى ما هيا مهام مسئول حركة ونقل وايضا الدفاتر التى يعمل عليها وشرح مفصل لها وشكرا


----------



## ishuaib (11 يونيو 2012)

الموضوع جيد ومتشعب جدا ارجو لو اللحقت ذلك بالاطارات مفصلا


----------



## amr habib (12 يونيو 2012)

شكرا ياسيدى


----------

